# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  LELANG 15 ekor IKAN GOOD QUALITY dan SHOW QUALITY , Sampai 28 November 2017

## Dony Lesmana

Dear sahabat KOI-S 

karena ikan ikan saya terlalu banyak , maka ijinkanlah saya melelang bbrp ikan kesayangan saya , Kualitasnya cukup bagus bahkan no 1 dan 12-15 adalah Show Quality fish yang ready bertanding dalam waktu dekat

Semoga siapapun yang memenangkan ikan ikan lelangan saya dapat merawatnya dengan kesungguhan hati karena saya sangat menyayangi ikan2 tsbt

Demikian lelangnya :

*1. SHIRO OMOSAKO 68 cm* 





*2. SHIRO KONISHI 69 cm* 



*3. SANKE LOKAL WIGUNA BALI*



*4. SHOWA ISA  66cm  ex Junior Young Champion 12 All Indo Koi show 2015 ( serti hilang )
*





*5. Tancho from Marudo Koi farm 55 cm*



*6. TANCHO SHOWA OMOSAKO CERTI ( bagus cuma blm finish suminya ) ukuran 59 cm*



CERTI



*7. BENI KUMONRYU asal KONISHI 50 cm*



*8. KUJAKU BENI RED from KONISHI uk 64 cm
*



*9. BENIGOI asal Wiguna Bali uk 56 cm* sirip depan agak kecil sebelah



*10 . BENIGOI OGATA uk 55 cm* 



*11. TANCHO SHOWA LOKAL 48 cm*



Kemenangan show :

 --> serti ilang







*12. Tancho Ochiba Lokal 47 cm

*



*13. Showa Lokal 43 cm Juara 2 ZNA BANDUNG CHAPTER* 





*14. Sanke SAKAI BERPRESTASI ukran 57 cm
*









SYARAT Dan Ketentuan adalah sbb : 

1. START Dimulai dari keterangan dibawah ini dan dimuali dari saat ini sampai hari SELASA 28 November pk 21.05

2. Semua pembayaran Lelang harus diselesaikan 1 x 24 jam sehabis lelang. Pengiriman 2 x 24 jam sehabis lelang

3. Apabila dalam kurun waktu 5 menit terakhir sebelum closing ( jam 21.00 - 21.05 ) ada bid yang masuk maka lelang untuk semua ikan akan diperpanjang 5 menit sampai pukul 21.10 bila selama perpanjangan waktu 5 menit tsb ( jam 21.05 - 21.10 ) tidak ada bid yang masuk maka lelang akan berakhir. Tapi apabila ada bid masuk antara pukul 21.05 - 21.10, maka lelang akan diperpanjang lagi 5 menit dari bid terakhir yang masuk dan berlaku seterusnya sampai tidak ada lagi yang bid di 5 menit terakhir.

4. Tidak ada bid and run , barang saiap yg bid and run maka akan dikenakan sanksi sesuai aturan forum

5. Mohon dilihat baik2 foto dan video , foto dan video adalah terbaru , jika ada yang ragu bisa ditanyakan di thread ini

6. Untuk pengiriman ikan dalam jakarta maka akan dikenakan tarif antar sesuai UBER atau GRAB CAR , diluar biaya box , pengambilan ikan di ALAM SUTRA ( semua biaya ditanggung pemenang lelang )

7. Untuk pengiriman keluar kota harap menunjuk ekspedisi terpercaya ( semua biaya ditanggung pemenang lelang )

8. Segala resiko pengiriman ikan ditanggung oleh pemenang lelang.

9. Ikan no 1 & no 12-14 bisa ikut show , FREE HANDLING .. biaya pendaftaran dll adalah tanggung jawab pemenang lelang. yg FREE hanyalah JASA HANDLING

FITUR AUTO REKAP:

Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid 99=1000 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 1.000.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)

1. Shiro Omosako 68 cm harga start Rp 3.000.000

2. Shiro Konishi 56 cm harga start Rp 3.000.000

3. Sanke Wiguna 60 cm harga Start Rp. 2.500.000.

4. Showa Isa 66 cm harga start Rp 3.500.000

5.  Tancho Marudo 55 cm harga start Rp 1.000.000

6. Tancho Showa Omosako 59cm CERTI  harga start 5.000.000

7.  Beni kumon Konishi  harga start 3.000.000

8.  KUJAKU RED BENI 64 cm from Konishi harga start Rp 3.500.000

9.  BENIGOI LOKAL WIGUNA  harga start Rp 1.000.000

10. BENIGOI OGATA harga start 3.000.000

11. Tancho showa lokal start dari Rp 8.000.000

12.  Tancho Ochiba lokal harga start Rp 5.000.000

13.  Showa Lokal 42 cm start harga Rp 8.000.000

14.  Sanke Sakai 58 cm start dari harga Rp. 8.000.000.


HAPPY BIDDING , Dijamin ga nyesel karena semuanya ini ikan bagus

Donasi kois 5 %

Selamat berjuang kawan kawan.... 

Terima Kasih

Dony Lesmana

----------


## koiluncat

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 5=1500


makasih om ... lelang berakhir 21.35

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DanielP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid no 6 = 5300





> tks om... lelang berakhir 21.40





> #bid 1=6200





> #bid 5=1600





> #bid 1=6300





> #bid 6=5400


tks om om... lelang berakhir 21.45

----------


## DanielP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DanielP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 1=7000


tks om... elang berakhir 21.55

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DanielP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

#bid 5=1700

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lucky_Uken

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DanielP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 3 = 2700


makasih om... lelang berakhir 22.15

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

tesss jammmm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lucky_Uken

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DanielP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lucky_Uken

,,,,,,,,

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DanielP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DanielP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lucky_Uken

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

LELANG BERAKHIR

Harap menghubungi saya di 08161871713 utk pembayaran dan pengiriman ikan ... iksn siap dikirim atau diambil di alam sutera

Terima kasih semuanya ... sampai bertemu dilelang berikutnya

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

